# Anyone playing Crisis 2



## buck-egit (Aug 19, 2008)

I love the battlefield series and have Black ops atm but I have got fed up with it inside 4 months while i was happy to play Battlefield for 11 months and still play it 

just wondered what this game is like as I played the first one that came out on PC a few years back
I use a PS3


----------



## allan1888 (Aug 29, 2009)

Crysis 2 is a great game I'm currently playing it on 360. It's a lot better than black ops and is probably the best shooter out at the moment.


----------



## Spuj (Apr 19, 2010)

Its very hard to compare this to other FPS IMO as the gameplay style is very different.

It can take a lot of bullets to kill someone which if you are used to BO then that can take a bit of getting used to. Also the special skills you can use make for very interesting fights. :thumb:


----------



## robj20 (Jan 20, 2009)

You can take down most enemies with one shot. Im currently playing through on supersolder using stealth most of the time, plenty of recon, head shots as much as i can.


----------



## DavidQuinn (Jul 22, 2010)

I bought crysis a couple of weeks ago, really only started to play it in the last few days but I'm ejoying it so far, runs fantastic too.


----------

